# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  [کمکـ] برنامـه ریزی

## - Amir -

◄ سلام دوستاטּ گُل ► 
 


[برنامـہ ریزی] 

تجربه هاتونو بگید 
من مشکل دارم تو برنامه ریزی

----------


## SNIPER

زیست خیلی سبز رو همین الان بندازش دور برو گاج ( خاکستری ) یا نشرالگو بگیر.
اون زیست خیلی سبز که انداختی دور و برو بیاریش و فیزیک کانون رو هم بزار کنارش تا چهارنشبه سوری باهم آتیششون بزنی. برای فیزیک خیلی سبز بگیر.

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

من واس فیزیک گاج نقره ای دارم.فوق العادس.نشر الگو هم خوبه

وقتی دبیردرس میده  وقتی اومدی خونه حتما بخون اون درسو.سعی کن هیچ وقت بدون خوندن هم نری سر کلاس.

حتی اگه وقت کم داری بشین 1ساعت فیزیک بخون

یا اگه در طی هفته نتونستی و برنامت سنگین بود حتما هفته ای حداقل4.5ساعت فیزیک بخون

جزوه دبیر رو دقیق بخون.کتاب.کتاب.کتاب کتابو حتما بخون.بعدش که مسلط شدی تستاشو بزن

اون تستایی که به سختی به جواب رسیدی رو مشخص کن.

راه حلشو خوب یاد بگیر.چند وقت بعد برگرد همون تست رو دوباره بزن

اگه تونستی حلش کنی که مامانتو بگو یه شکلات بهت بده :Y (472): 

 اگه نتونستی ممکنه راه حل و نکته های اون مبحثو فراموش کرده باشی

بشین دوباره همون قسمت رو بخون

من این کارو میکنم.جواب میده واسم.

عربی هم اگه قواعد خیلی سبز رو بخونی و تستاشو بزنی نکته هاش که اومد دستت دیگه مشکلت حله

موفق باشی :Yahoo (26):

----------


## Saeed735

کتابایی رو بخون که باهات سازگاری داشته باشن و بدونی که تو مدت کم باقیمانده تا کنکور میتونی باهاشون بهترین نتیجرو بگیری

----------


## JoKeR

:Y (718):  خیلی سبز رو آتیش بزنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مگه از خیلی سبز هم بهتر داریم؟؟؟؟

در مورد کانون بچه ها راس میگن کتاباشو باس ترکوند ( به معنای واقعی کلمه)
ولی خیلی سبز چرا؟؟

----------


## shima..

برای فیزیک گاج نقره ای خوبه راحت درضدتو میاره بالا! اگه میبینی نمیرسی به برنامت خوب تعداد درساتو کم کن ولی همون درسی رو هم که میخونی خیلی خوب بخون که مسلط بشی بهش!

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> من درسنامه کتابایی ک گفتید و دوستان گفتن رو ندیدم ولی تعریفشونو زیاد شنیدم .. بنظرتون اگه از این مثلث فیزیک .. تدریس دبیرو حذف کنیم امکانش هست با خوندن کتاب + گاج و تست زنی طی هر آزمون پیشرفت داشت ؟! 
> 
> 
> .



chera natoni??!!dabir chizi be joz matalebe ketab nemige ke 

az in dabira hame ja hast kheily ziadam hast

khahesh mikonam:yahoo (1):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> خب پس .. من فقط میخواستم بدونم میشه یا نه .. اگه شدنیه پس میتونم انجامش بدم .
> 
> بعد راجبه فیزیک .. 
> 
> همون فیزیک (نقره ای ) پایه ش رو منظورتونه؟!
> 
>  تو سایت گاج دو تا بود یکی خود کتاب یکی پاسخنامه تشریحیش ..
> 
> کدومشو تهیه کنم ؟!


are Dg vase make sevom mikhonim khobe vas sal ba'ad bayad pishesh ro begirim

age ghasde tahie kardanesho dari bayad hardosho begiri

chon darsname va pasokh dakhel e jelde va soala dakhel jelde Dg

----------


## Amiiin

امیر ۹۹ من هم سومم اما ریاضی ، تا پارسال خیلی بیشتر درس میخوندم قلمچی هم میرفتم اما امسال ا یه کم میخونم خسته میشم میرم سراغ تبلت. اینا به نظرت چیکار کنم؟ این کتابه ک میگی واقعا تاثیر داره؟؟

----------


## shima..

> یکی از مشکلاتمم فکر کنم همین باشه .. روزای آخر هفته سعی میکنم یه جا همه عمومیا رو تو یه روز 
> 
> بخونم +تستشون هست .. از آخرم ته خوندنِ 3 کتاب ،دیگه برا یکی دو کتاب دیگه جونی نمیموند ..!!!


من خودم اوایل اینکار رو انجام میدادم ولی الان همین راهی که گفتم رو انجام میدم!
شما لازم نیست همه تست ها رو تو 1 یا 2 مرحله بزنی که خیلی اذیت شی! یه کاری که میتونی انجام بدی اینه که شبی 1 ساعت بزاری واسه تست عمومی! یعنی هر درس 15 دقیقه! اینجوری هرشب درس ها رو میخونی! آخر هفته رو هم بزار برای ضعف های درسیت یا درسایی که عقب موندی!

----------


## - Amir -

> من خودم اوایل اینکار رو انجام میدادم ولی الان همین راهی که گفتم رو انجام میدم!
> شما لازم نیست همه تست ها رو تو 1 یا 2 مرحله بزنی که خیلی اذیت شی! یه کاری که میتونی انجام بدی اینه که شبی 1 ساعت بزاری واسه تست عمومی! یعنی هر درس 15 دقیقه! اینجوری هرشب درس ها رو میخونی! آخر هفته رو هم بزار برای ضعف های درسیت یا درسایی که عقب موندی!


آها این باید خوب باشه چون در واقع یه جور مرور (به روش تستیه) .

حتما بخشی از برنامه رو آزمایشی به این صورت قرار میدم .. تشکر از ارائه نظر خوبتون

----------


## Amiiin

> کتاب آقای دایر رو میگی ؟! 
> آره عزیزمن برای من که 30 صفشو اولین بار خوندم از این روبه اون رو شدم .. البته 98 درصد ما ها بخونیمش میبینیم که چه ایراداتی داشتیم و خیلی خوبه که راهکارشو داره و پله پله کمکتون میکنه تا واضح و حقیقی خودِ خودتون باشید ... 
> هر جملش یه کتابه از نظر من ، همشم علمی و خوب !
> دلیل اینکه شما کم تر میخونی نسبت به سال پیش اینه که ناامیدی زده زیر دلت دوما وجود تبلت !!!
> راجبه این امکانات ته پست یه چیزایی میگم  
> 
> جواب سوالت ..
> بله کتاب خوندن تاثیر داره .. به قول مشاورمون(خدا لگدش کنه) میگفت 21 روز کتاب دستتون باشه عادت میکنید که دیگه کتاب بخونید و ذهنیتتون فقط کتاب باشه ..!!!( بعضی از دوستان این قضیه 21 روزو میدونن حالا اینجا نمیگم کرکر خنده شه  ) 
> خب ..
> ...


مرسییی میگم شما شروع کردی ؟

----------

